# Gelati Kinder (anche Bueno) in Italia da marzo 2019. Come sono?



## admin (2 Marzo 2019)

La Ferrero sta per lanciare i gelati Kinder anche sul mercato italiano. Dal mese di marzo 2019 i nuovi prodotti saranno disponibili nei supermercati. Sarà possibile acquistare anche il tanto atteso cornetto al gusto di Kinder Bueno.

Ecco tutti i gelati disponibili:

KINDER Ice Cream Stick: il gelato al gusto di cioccolato kinder

KINDER Ice Cream Sandwich: come sopra, ma gelato avvolto da due biscotti

KINDER Bueno Ice Cream Cone: cornetto al Kinder Bueno

KINDER Bueno Ice Cream Bar: gelato al gusto di Kinder Bueno. 

KINDER Joy Ice Cream: gelato all'ovetto Kinder, in coppetta, con tanto di sorpresa.


----------



## admin (3 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Ferrero sta per lanciare i gelati Kinder anche sul mercato italiano. Dal mese di marzo 2019 i nuovi prodotti saranno disponibili nei supermercati. Sarà possibile acquistare anche il tanto atteso cornetto al gusto di Kinder Bueno.
> 
> Ecco tutti i gelati disponibili:
> 
> ...




Il il gelato al Kinder Bueno sarà LA FINE delle diete


----------



## willcoyote85 (3 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il il gelato al Kinder Bueno sarà LA FINE delle diete



bontà a cuor leggero


----------



## Lambro (3 Marzo 2019)

Mah, vedremo.
Solitamente queste "fusion" non sono così vincenti, ho provato proprio oggi il gelato Oreo e non sa di niente in pratica.
Per me il Cornetto Algida rimane e rimarra' molto probabilmente insuperato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Ferrero sta per lanciare i gelati Kinder anche sul mercato italiano. Dal mese di marzo 2019 i nuovi prodotti saranno disponibili nei supermercati. Sarà possibile acquistare anche il tanto atteso cornetto al gusto di Kinder Bueno.
> 
> Ecco tutti i gelati disponibili:
> 
> ...



Vedremo i prezzi se permetteranno di comprarli abitualmente (tipo quando si fa la spesa) o se invece saranno lo sfizio di qualche giornata in spiaggia..

io comunque sono anni che i gelati li compro solo al LIDL, marca "Gelatelli"..onestamente non hanno nulla da invidiare a marchi come algida e sono decisamente più economici


----------



## Shmuk (5 Marzo 2019)

Non ce lo vedo bene. Il gusto Bueno poi è tale che il troppo stroppia, in tutti i sensi...


----------



## RickyB83 (5 Marzo 2019)

Provato il cono Bueno comprato al pam. La parte più buona è il cioccolato sopra il resto lascia a desiderare col sapore troppo leggero di nocciola secondo i miei gusti.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vedremo i prezzi se permetteranno di comprarli abitualmente (tipo quando si fa la spesa) o se invece saranno lo sfizio di qualche giornata in spiaggia..
> 
> io comunque sono anni che i gelati li compro solo al LIDL, marca "Gelatelli"..onestamente non hanno nulla da invidiare a marchi come algida e sono decisamente più economici



Li ho trovati oggi alla Conad. 4,99 euro per 4 cornetti. Non li ho ancora aperti ma sembrano abbastanza piccolini.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Li ho trovati oggi alla Conad. *4,99 euro per 4 cornetti*. Non li ho ancora aperti ma sembrano abbastanza piccolini.



Eh..prezzo altino direi..come prevedibile


----------



## gabbon17 (11 Marzo 2019)

Piccoli ma veramente buone... ma anche veramente piccoli


----------



## MasterGorgo (11 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> La Ferrero sta per lanciare i gelati Kinder anche sul mercato italiano. Dal mese di marzo 2019 i nuovi prodotti saranno disponibili nei supermercati. Sarà possibile acquistare anche il tanto atteso cornetto al gusto di Kinder Bueno.
> 
> Ecco tutti i gelati disponibili:
> 
> ...



Gonzalo sarà entusiata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Luglio 2019)

Sabato ho assaggiato il cornetto al Kinder Bueno..che dire, fantastico!

2,50 euro spesi benissimo..la parte superiore è di fatto un disco di cioccolato misto alla crema del bueno..ne esce una roba spettacolare..il resto del gelato è un ottimo cornetto con punta di cioccolato finale superiore alla media


----------

